# Craigslist!! Doesnt amaze me anymore when u see this stuff!



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://wichita.craigslist.org/wan/3373516544.html

Anyone else see something wrong with this?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That needs to be forwarded to the Kansas DWPT...............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1

That said, I think we should all call the guy and give him the gps location of a den.....I'm sure there must be one in each corner of the state.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree guys! It pi***d me off and I sent him a text message informing him it is illegal to have a wild animal in your posession without being a zoo, wildlife refuge, vet...etc.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I flagged the post. Who knows....it might be dnr.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I flagged the post. Who knows....it might be dnr.


dnr?? Im not familiar with that term.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Here they are Dept of Natural Resources. They may be something else in Kansas.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Here they are Dept of Natural Resources. They may be something else in Kansas.


Oh ok, ur saying it may be them trying to catch someone?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> I flagged the post. Who knows....it might be dnr.


That is what fred is saying, however it seems like entrapment, if that is the case. More than likely it's just some moron.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

I sent the phone number stated a text: "Why are you wanting a coyote pup? You do know its illegal to have a wild animal?" Hopefully this moron realizes how dumb he is and takes his/her ad down. Like I said, Craigslist doesnt surprise me anymore. I was doing my morning search on craigslist for a foxpro coyote caller and I type in "coyote" in the search bar and that was the first ad that popped up. Needless to say I just rolled my eyes, shook my head and of course I text the number to inform them of their ignorence.


----------



## doubletap48 (Oct 29, 2012)

Update!! I got a text response saying: "Taxidermy DUMBA**". I replied and said, "Excuse me? How am I the Dumba** here? You posted an ad looking to buy or go out to a den and get a pup". After that I have not heard anything back.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I flagged it too...prob. peta or some other assholes...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> That is what fred is saying, however it seems like entrapment, if that is the case. More than likely it's just some moron.


I can agree with that, but I watch TV where the cops set a bait car running and unattended and wait for some DA to drive it away. That seems just as much like entrapment to me.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> WHAT!!!!.......hortontotor can't write his name(DlCK).....but assholes.... doesn't get censored!!LOL


 it's ok to say assholes with peta in the same sentence...lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You can actually keep live coyotes in several states. I've seen trappers who trap them and sell them in the live market in the midwest.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

This guy really needs to read the KWDP rules. Its illegal in Kansas for live coyotes. Any decent taxidermist should know that. Operation Game Thief should be getting some informaiton about this guy.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Why would u even give him a chance?

Turn the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* in! He's obviously a tool, he doesn't deserve a chance.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Somebody might want to tell him there are no pups at this time of year. Young of the year dogs may be small, but I wouldn't call them pups this late in the year. Another thing, even if he finds a den he can count on it being unoccupied.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Question for all you guys contacting this nut case, if I was to come to your respective State, kill a bunch of fox, coyotes and bobcats without buying a hunting license and then get on PT and brag about it, are you going to call me and tell me I was hunting illegally, I think not. You're going to get on the phone and call your local GW and turn my dumbass in as you should. It's the same thing with this wing nut, as I stated in the first reply forward his ad to the KDWPT, if they're running a sting so be it, if not they will handle.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Swift, I agree 110%

If someone is breaking the saw and you just let them do it without doing anything, your killing our sport, do something about it!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why a pup? I just don't get it. Who mounts pups? Why not an adult coyote? I smell peta...or his cheese has slid off his cracker...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no SG, that's Charmin........






​


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I can agree with that, but I watch TV where the cops set a bait car running and unattended and wait for some DA to drive it away. That seems just as much like entrapment to me.


No solicitation of an illegal act there. But if the cop walked up to the guy and said "Hey lets steel that car and I will split the 5 grand we make on it.... you might could argue that.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Weasel said:


> Why a pup? I just don't get it. Who mounts pups? Why not an adult coyote? I smell peta...or his cheese has slid off his cracker...


I was thinking the same thinking....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Scott is that for dog training so just S&G's


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

No. The dog came back with him. A girl I know that takes in orphaned animals has him now. He sleeps with 3 cats about the same age, I'm waiting for instincts to take over! He likes to stay holed up and hides stuff. His name is Steven.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. Will you keep us updated? I am interested to see if it turns or not.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm surprised your dog didn't just kill it.................


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

My dog has never put a tooth in a coyote. She decoys the heck out of them and she's been rolled up and bit several times and will defend herself but she just walks up to shot ones and sniffs and then leaves. She just dropped him in front of me.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That must have been a trip! Video?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's just amazing, good for you!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I never get the good stuff recorded. Swift, she doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She barks and hackles up and knows how to take care of herself but she's not mean.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

^^^^ Click for video


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good video Scott, that's quite a dog you got there......


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. I've got another one that's 2 years old that no one's ever seen.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Still a cool video.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When is the debut slated ?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I'll make her public around June of next year. She ranges out and I'm using her to get Chaos to go out a little further. A lot of coyotes don't get shot or maybe I should say shot at in the name of dog training!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's been flagged so I couldn't read it. Why doesn't the idiot just go out hunting ? DUH !!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA that dog is awesome Scott. She really has the knack. That pup is a cute little guy but like you said, instincts will kick in sooner or later.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey SHampton, I know of a guy in Kansas that might be interested in your coyote! LOL


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> WHAT!!!!.......hortontotor can't write his name(DlCK).....but assholes.... doesn't get censored!!LOL


 classic Stonegod reply. I love it.


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

this is an old topic I stumbled upon.. ya its pretty dumb to ask on craigslist for something like that... ive had many wild animals as I grew up... most of them you just happen to stumble upon them without parents an leaving then there just to suffer an pass away early... ive never dug dens up or went searching for any of these pets either... back in the 80s-early 90s dad had a fox fur farm and I always used to pull the pups out an play with them so they never grew up real mean and Ive had so many different wild animals... ive had raccoons, woodchucks, a squirrel, a skunk that just passed away recently, a mink, a grey fox, a bobcat, a deer and a crow just to name a few... all of these animals ive had have never been mean unless your messing with it to make it mad... and I don't see why people get so mad as to having wild animals as pets? maybe they have never had them an just think because its a wild animal its not safe? I don't think its bad but its the way I was grown up id rather take a wild animal in till its old enough then set it free then to watch it suffer...


----------

